# pellets vs chips ,Master built Sportsman Elite 30'' Electric Smoker



## ravenclan (Oct 21, 2016)

Have a Master built Sportsman Elite 30'' Electric Smoker just wondering if any one has tried using pellets instead of wood chips ?

if so , how much did it use , how well did it smoke ???

Thanks in advance ?


----------



## parrot-head (Oct 21, 2016)

Not really designed for pellets really.  I haven't heard of many with great luck using pellets in the chip tray and then tend to burn quite quickly.

Best option it get either an AMNPS













20150802_150341.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Oct 21, 2016






or a Wedgie.













1016161208_HDR.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Oct 17, 2016


----------



## brew14me (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a MES40 (no glass door). Never could get pellets to work. I almost always use an AMNPS or smoke generator hooked up to it. Very rarely use the actual chip tray. I get much more control of the smoke this way.













IMG_20161021_122206491.jpg



__ brew14me
__ Oct 21, 2016






Also bought a $5 fan from wallyworld to put at vent to minimize/prevent to much smoke.


----------



## corkster52 (Oct 22, 2016)

I have had pretty good luck with the Traeger mesquite chips I started using a few weeks back.  They may not be the best brand to use, but they will last quite a while, compared to the 5 pound bag of wood chips I used before.


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 17, 2016)

> Not really designed for pellets really.  I haven't heard of many with great luck using pellets in the chip tray and then tend to burn quite quickly.
> 
> Best option it get either an AMNPS


my electric masterbuilt is a 1500 watt and does smoke just fine using chips or blocks , just want to try other things .

I do use the pellets in my charcoal grill to get that smoke and it works great . just like other smoker's I know ,  I have a ton of , bags full of wood chip's and blocks all over the place . not just for my electric but also my propane smoker and stick smoker.


----------



## marctrees (Nov 19, 2016)

I have minimal hands on experience, but in my case, w a 1500 Analog, pellets would overly smoke and burn out WAYYY  to quick in stock tray.

For extended correct amount of smoke, definately AMNPS, with pellets, ----  CORRECTLY---  placed in your machine.

NOT as close to the element as your stock factory tray.

Marc


----------

